# Trophy Ribbon Quilt Project



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello All! I am looking for some guidance on putting together a trophy ribbon quilt. I ran a quick search and didn't see where anyone had posted regarding such a project before.

Limiting factor number one: I have never, ever quilted before. I have done some embroidery and cross stitching in the past and I can stitch up torn stuffed animals and the occasional impromptu hem.

Limiting factor number two: I will be doing it all by hand. For a variety of reasons sewing it by hand appeals to me.

I have nearly ten years worth of 4-H and other horse event trophy ribbons that I would like to sew into a commemorative quilt. I was thinking the best quilt pattern for me would be a candy box quilt. I like nice straight lines and I want some separation between each of the ribbons and colors.

My first step was going to be cutting the streamers off of each ribbon and making blocks out of them. Then putting each of those on a neutral colored square of material to get them to a uniform size with some neutral space and then quilting those uniform squares.

Everyone feel free to comment on any part of my plan, I will take all advice and opinions into consideration.

Here is my step one question: Should I stitch the streamers together and then stitch them onto the neutral colored blocks or stitch the streamers directly onto the neutral colored blocks?

Follow up question: what type of stitch should I use for this first step (or two)?

My thanks to everyone for their opinion and wisdom.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

No real words of wisdom to offer, as I have my ribbons from the 1980s still in a box awaiting the day when I will do the same thing. I've been thinking of going with the rail fence pattern, myself.

If you were to sew them on a neutral piece of fabric, I'd probably do it as if paper piecing a string quilt (google string quilts, you'll come up with all sorts of stuff) using the fabric instead of paper; rather than sew the ribbons together individually and then onto the neutral fabric.

I'll be watching with interest to see what kind of suggestions you get on this post.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Have you goggled trophy ribbon quilt? 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...670FC0FA3DAFE15E67DDC843389E78321&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

https://www.google.com/search?q=tro...a=X&ei=TNVMUqzqNMW-qQH2yoGoAg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ


----------

